#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  WINDOWS 10, free download offered.

## taxexile

A pop up from Microsoft yesterday offered a  Windows 10  free download next month, it analysed my system and informed me that  Windows 7 could be upgraded to 10 and run satisfactorily on my 3 year old Acer laptop.

I am quite happy with Win 7, it has never ever crashed or really misbehaved.

Should I stick with win 7 until I replace this Acer, or will downloading and running Win 10 be the start of endless frustrations, problems and a slowing down of what at the moment is quite a fast computer?

----------


## Ozcol

I had the same offer on my Acer as well and was wondering the same as Tax.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Does any forum member have Windows 10 that can provide an informative opinion ?

I believe anyone who is running a Windows-based system would receive that pop-up in their task bar.

----------


## Dillinger

It's free to upgrade for the first year and  apparently has faster start up and processing times than windows 7. 

I'm on windows 8.1 so I will definitely be losing this piece of shite as soon as the upgrade is offered.

----------


## Dillinger

> I believe anyone who is running a Windows-based system would receive that pop-up in their task bar.


Most people with windows 7 in Thailand will be running pirated software






> Does any forum member have Windows 10 that can provide an informative opinion ?


Bettyboo was raving about it. Although he hardly comes on here anymore

----------


## boloa

> Does any forum member have Windows 10 that can provide an informative opinion ?


As it's not release until July29th....I doubt it  :Smile:  






> It's free to upgrade for the first year and  apparently has faster start up and processing times than windows 7. 
> 
> I'm on windows 8.1 so I will definitely be losing this piece of shite as soon as the upgrade is offered.


Its free for those with a genuine copy of Windows but there will be charges for those on a non-genuine copies of the OS. 
I will be sticking with my Windows 7 for now....as they say " If it ain't broke ...don't fix it "  :Wink:

----------


## baldrick

a fw articles on the tech sites

Windows 10 upgrade ADWARE forces its way on to Windows 7 and 8.1 ? The Register

and some testers are in doubt that all the issues will be sorted out by july 29

I would stick to win 7 if I were you

----------


## Takeovers

The deal is a free upgrade from WIN 7 or 8. The offer will be available for 1 year so time enough to decide after initial reports come in on the performance. 

The deal however is limited to the computer it is installed on for its lifetime. You cannot install that copy on a new computer when you buy a new one later.

----------


## PlanK

I couldn't find anything to say if a clean install of Win10 is an upgrade option.  I suppose I could just reinstall Win7 and service pack and update from there.

I did find some bloatware concerns...




> The catch is that Windows will become a lot more like OS X, in that  regular users are at the mercy of Microsoft for the kind of updates they  receive. Automated updates are a blessing in regards to security, but  they can be a pain when it comes to features. Not everyone wants Candy  Crush Saga hogging resources on their system. The game will come  pre-installed with Windows 10 and its a precursor to what else we might  expect.
>   Bloatware has long been the bane of buying a computer  that comes pre-installed with Windows, but it was always the device  manufacturers that were to blame. A clean installation of Windows would  get rid of the unnecessary tools.
>  Windows 10 will be different.  Its designed to generate revenue in new ways, which is why Microsoft  completely overhauled its Store and recently announced new policies to eliminate clutter and ensure the quality of listed apps.
> *Related:* Candy Crush Saga will ship with Windows 10 whether you want it or not
>  If  the Candy Crush Saga is any indication, we will now see the operating  system itself delivering junkware, and for the average user this will be  difficult to avoid. We can only hope that it will be possible to  remove undesired apps and features with ease.
> *The needs of the many over the needs of the few*
> 
>  The  average user wont mind these changes. After all, Big Brother Microsoft  is feeding them new and exciting content and ensures their system runs  smoothly. Users with a habit of customizing their OS, on the other hand,  might be less than pleased to find that they can no longer opt out of  updates in Windows 10. They will also be annoyed by pre-installed apps  they have no use for.

----------


## Topper

I've had Win 7 for three years on my laptop and desktop with no real problems.  I'm going to wait until the dust settles before I install a new OS.

----------


## Dragonfly94

I keep getting the pop up- you may be a victim of software piracy this version of widows is not genuine. At 150 baht I think i'm a benificery of it

----------


## navynine

It will be put on your computer if you want it all you will do is download it.

----------


## Stinky

I have had win7 since 2011 when I first got my spanking new Dell 17 XPS L02x with very few problems, I'm having a 250gb ssd fitted today to run my primary drive with a 1T secondary for files and stuff and I'm having Ubuntu installed as a secondary OS along side windows, I'm quite looking forward to getting my head around Ubuntu and Ive no intentions of going anywhere near win8 or 10.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It is the dogs bollocks, fast, stable, nice layout, Start menu's back, Notifications enhanced with easy access to admin.

But I'm going to do a clean install when the RTM is announced, because they've been chopping and changing quite a lot and you know how that can clutter up the registry, etc.

If you want a look, install it in a VM.

----------


## taxexile

er, whats a VM?

----------


## Dillinger

Five Best Virtual Machine Applications

----------


## taxexile

^

thanks, but it would be easier to learn brain surgery than attempt any of that.

----------


## boloa

> I keep getting the pop up- you may be a victim of software piracy this version of widows is not genuine. At 150 baht I think i'm a benificery of it


That can be fixed...just Google Windows 7 activator.

Download off PB or Kickass and watch a few You Tubes to see how its done  :Wink:

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

BS its not available before July 29th

Windows 10 will be available July 29, Microsoft confirms | Fox News

----------


## harrybarracuda

> BS its not available before July 29th
> 
> Windows 10 will be available July 29, Microsoft confirms | Fox News


Buy a Mac mate, they're good for idiots.

Gabriel Aul Archives » Windows 10 News and Updates

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> thanks, but it would be easier to learn brain surgery than attempt any of that.


You download and install free VirtualBox. Basically just a load of clicking OK.

Then you download the Windows 10 ISO (disc image).

Then you open it in VirtualBox and answer a few questions, like how much Disk and Ram you want to use.

Not that difficult.

And if it doesn't work you delete everything and uninstall VirtualBox.

----------


## taxexile

^

thanks, i might just do that.

----------


## Takeovers

> Then you download the Windows 10 ISO (disc image).


You still need a KEY, so you buy it or it is a pirated copy, when that becomes available. 

Here in the EU key from bulk versions of WIN 7 are available very cheap, below 30 Euro. EU law makes it legal and Microsoft accepts it. For me the best way is install another WIN 7 and install the WIN 10 free upgrade over it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Then you download the Windows 10 ISO (disc image).
> 
> 
> You still need a KEY, so you buy it or it is a pirated copy, when that becomes available. 
> 
> Here in the EU key from bulk versions of WIN 7 are available very cheap, below 30 Euro. EU law makes it legal and Microsoft accepts it. For me the best way is install another WIN 7 and install the WIN 10 free upgrade over it.


If you read the link above they've been releasing Technical Previews (with a key) for months now.

Which is why I suggested trying it out before you decide if you want to upgrade.

I like it, and the TP is very near to the finished item.

----------


## Takeovers

> If you read the link above they've been releasing Technical Previews (with a key) for months now.  Which is why I suggested trying it out before you decide if you want to upgrade.


OK, but maybe you should have mentioned Preview in your post.

Also with the free upgrade full version available at this point in time I would do a backup image of the System, upgrade to WIN 10 and play the backup in if I don't like it. 

As you say, there seems little not to like with WIN 10. It's the old pattern. One good OS - that was WIN 7, then junk - that was WIN 8. The next OS WIN 10 should be good again.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> If you read the link above they've been releasing Technical Previews (with a key) for months now.  Which is why I suggested trying it out before you decide if you want to upgrade.
> 
> 
> OK, but maybe you should have mentioned Preview in your post.


Well perhaps I didn't make it clear that it was a pre-release version when I said in my very first post on this thread:

"But I'm going to do a clean install when the RTM is announced".

Next time I'll try and do better, honest.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Takeovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Right.

And we're still waiting with baited breath for an explaination why you claim the 's' from 'https' shouldn't be dropped when posting You Tube Videos aboard here?

reminder- it fucks-up the page if you don't... ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> And we're still waiting with baited breath for an explaination why you claim the 's' from 'https' shouldn't be dropped when posting You Tube Videos aboard here?
> 
> reminder- it fucks-up the page if you don't...


I have to explain to you the difference between http and https?

Booners, this forum is for grown ups, run along now.

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

the things that will be removed when you install win10 from win7 or 8




> If you have Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7  Professional, Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, or  Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center and you install Windows 10, Windows Media Center will be removed.Watching DVDs requires separate playback softwareWindows 7 desktop gadgets will be removed as part of installing Windows 10.Windows 10 Home users will have updates from Windows Update automatically available. Windows 10 Pro and Windows 10 Enterprise users will have the ability to defer updates.Solitaire,  Minesweeper, and Hearts Games that come pre-installed on Windows 7 will  be removed as part of installing the Windows 10 upgrade. Microsoft has  released our version of Solitaire and Minesweeper called the “Microsoft  Solitaire Collection” and “Microsoft Minesweeper.”If you have a  USB floppy drive, you will need to download the latest driver from  Windows Update or from the manufacturer's website.If you have  Windows Live Essentials installed on your system, the OneDrive  application is removed and replaced with the inbox version of OneDrive.

----------


## boloa

If your Windows OP is not genuine  I wonder if the *New Free Windows 10* will have some sort of update like the *Windows 7's KB971033* that can detect this ??
I hope for many there isn't troubles ahead !!

----------


## baldrick

^ they will just have to pay again for win 7 install

for most people I am unsure as to why they would change from win7

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the things that will be removed when you install win10 from win7 or 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7  Professional, Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, or  Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center and you install Windows 10, Windows Media Center will be removed.Watching DVDs requires separate playback softwareWindows 7 desktop gadgets will be removed as part of installing Windows 10.Windows 10 Home users will have updates from Windows Update automatically available. Windows 10 Pro and Windows 10 Enterprise users will have the ability to defer updates.Solitaire,  Minesweeper, and Hearts Games that come pre-installed on Windows 7 will  be removed as part of installing the Windows 10 upgrade. Microsoft has  released our version of Solitaire and Minesweeper called the Microsoft  Solitaire Collection and Microsoft Minesweeper.If you have a  USB floppy drive, you will need to download the latest driver from  Windows Update or from the manufacturer's website.If you have  Windows Live Essentials installed on your system, the OneDrive  application is removed and replaced with the inbox version of OneDrive.


Who uses that when there is Kodi?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ they will just have to pay again for win 7 install
> 
> for most people I am unsure as to why they would change from win7


Probably because it's free.

If Win 7 ticks all the boxes, no point in switch to what inevitably will cost you.

I'm OK because I don't have to pay.

I love the fact that there are people whinging that Microsoft might actually check whether or not they are using pirate software.

The cheek!

 :rofl:

----------


## boloa

^ But you're quiet happy using Kodi........which is just pirated from genuine pay for view sites.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

I am using a pirate corporate version of 8 on my laptop

it came with genuine 8.1 but the backup to flash drive did not work when I tried after changing the HD

and I tried win 7 , but the video drivers will only work with a win8 or 8.1 install and the only one handy was a copy of win8 

when I get back to an unmetered connection I will torrent a win8.1 install but I doubt I will be able to get a registered install happening unless I buy a new copy

if I could get win7 nvidia drivers working I would stick to win7

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ But you're quiet happy using Kodi........which is just pirated from genuine pay for view sites.


There is nothing "pirated" about using Kodi to play your own media, which is essentially what Media Center is for.

Which doesn't mean Kodi doesn't do other things, but that's not for me to judge is it?

 :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

I get the feeling that Microcunt have realised that a lot of people get windows and stick with it forever, resisting the fashion to  change everything every 3 minutes because some gash magazine tells them to. Therefore, a freebee for a year, and then charging a yearly subscription will get more money from the suckers.

----------


## Norton

Still using a copy XP. MS not getting rich off me.

----------


## baldrick

and more lunacy - did you vote for this harry ?




> In Windows 10,  Microsoft says it will hide running apps from the task bar, breaking a  twenty-year-old convention which started with Windows 95 – potentially  causing confusion for hundreds of millions of regular users.
> It’s  doing so because fanbois who signed up for Microsoft's public Windows  preview programme say they marginally preferred the change.

----------


## Takeovers

> I get the feeling that Microcunt have realised that a lot of people get windows and stick with it forever, resisting the fashion to change everything every 3 minutes because some gash magazine tells them to. Therefore, a freebee for a year, and then charging a yearly subscription will get more money from the suckers.


Except that the conditions of the offer are clear. It is free and unlimited in time - for the life span of the computer it is installed on. It is not transferable to a new computer after the one year timespan of the offer has expired. So if you install it on an old computer it won't last very long. If you install it on a new one it can last until the next OS is out.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> and more lunacy - did you vote for this harry ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				In Windows 10,  Microsoft says it will hide running apps from the task bar, breaking a  twenty-year-old convention which started with Windows 95  potentially  causing confusion for hundreds of millions of regular users.
> Its  doing so because fanbois who signed up for Microsoft's public Windows  preview programme say they marginally preferred the change.


Not heard this, they're still there in 10130.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Still using a copy XP. MS not getting rich off me.


Still using cracked copies of Windows 7 Ultimate.  Bill Gates isn't getting rich off me either.

----------


## Troy

Not being able to defer updates or disable them worries me.  I have been caught out several times in the past with an update just when it wasn't needed or one that required a restore to previous backup.

As for the silly crap that comes with it...I hope removable.

How much RAM does win10 use Harry?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Not being able to defer updates or disable them worries me.  I have been caught out several times in the past with an update just when it wasn't needed or one that required a restore to previous backup.
> 
> As for the silly crap that comes with it...I hope removable.
> 
> How much RAM does win10 use Harry?


These are minimums mind you so RAM I'd say at least 2Gb and you'd be comfortable with 4Gb.

But it's so cheap these days who has that little?




> Here is the PC hardware you will need to run Windows 10 when this new operating system upgrade arrives in late July. This list includes basic system requirements plus additional hardware that is required for certain features.
> 
> To upgrade you will need the latest version either Windows 7 with Service Pack 1 (SP1) or Windows 8.1 with Update 2.
> 
> Processor: 1 GHz or faster processor or SoC (system on a chip). 64-bit versions of Windows 10 require a processor that supports CMPXCHG16b, PrefetchW, and LAHF/SAHF capabilities.
> 
> RAM: 1 GB for 32-bit or 2 GB for 64-bit
> 
> Hard disk space: 16 GB for 32-bit or 20 GB for 64-bit
> ...

----------


## Troy

^ Thanks Harry...

----------


## Passing Through

> it's so cheap these days who has that little?


(Shuffles feet and looks at the floor.) What? Hhmmm?

----------


## FlyFree

Back in the Stone Age I learnt never to install a new MS OS over a working one. Let the fanboys stop crying about it first.

Maybe as a dual boot.

----------


## Perota

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> Still using a copy XP. MS not getting rich off me.
> 
> 
> Still using cracked copies of Windows 7 Ultimate.  Bill Gates isn't getting rich off me either.


Still using an imaginary abacus, that's all I can afford ...

----------


## boloa

*Get rid of Reserve Your Free Windows 10 Upgrade alert*

NOTE: This method is applicable to both Windows 7 as well as Windows 8.

Step 1: Open Run command box by simultaneously pressing Windows and R keys.

Step 2: In the Run command box, type *Appwiz.cpl*, and then press Enter key to open Programs and Features window



Step 3: Once Programs and Features window is launched, click View installed updates link located in the left-pane to see all installed updates.



Step 4: Now, under Windows Updates, look for the update titled KB3035583, right-click on it, and then click Uninstall to remove the update.



Step 5: Finally, close all running programs, and reboot your PC. Thats it!

You have now removed the Upgrade To Windows 10 Message From Windows 7/8 task bar.  :Smile: 


BTW ..when you reboot your PC the KB3035583 update will reappear on your windows updates.......just click on it and hide it and it wont come back...hopefully   :Wink:

----------


## baldrick

are they getting desperate for people to use win10 ?  could you harvest with VMs ?




> _In a blog post, Microsoft's Gabe Aul said, "As long as you are  running an Insider Preview build and connected with the [Microsoft  account] you used to register, you will receive the Windows 10 final release build and remain activated.  Once you have successfully installed this build and activated, you will  also be able to clean install on that PC from final media if you want  to start over fresh."_

----------


## Troy

Does Win10 remove the need for a reboot whenever you do an update?

Which nvidia card are you using Balders? You should be able to download their latest drivers without much trouble.

I am starting to use my win7 machine less and less in favour ubuntu...

----------


## baldrick

> Which nvidia card


I have an 840m - asus

I tried installing win7 multiple times but after installing the nvidia drivers ( tried the latest geforce and a few before and the asus win 8 ) but I would get the bsod

then googling I found that it was an issue so I am now on win 8 until I can get a copy of 8.1

I can live wth it until I am next on an unmetered connection

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Does Win10 remove the need for a reboot whenever you do an update?


Depends on the update.

----------


## Sumbitch

> If you have Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7 Professional, Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, or Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center and you install Windows 10, Windows Media Center will be removed.


Jesu Christy, 'nuff said. I'm listening to the MF now, along with my Headstage g4 amp + Marshall headphones and can't imagine a better listening system. I know. There are or will be but when I like an album well enough to download it, it usually means I will listen to it over and over again with pleasure. Ever since I started using this particular tech combo, I'm hearing words in lyrics I never could make out before. Also it's like this: media center sounds better (and plays louder) than media player. Go figure.

----------


## Perota

Windows 10 RTM Build 10240 16384 Pro-Home MS Original OEM [ThumperDC]
File: Windows 10 RTM Build 10240 16384 Pro-Home MS Original OEM [ThumperDC].img

Win 10 home x64
Win 10 pro x64                                                             

http://kat.cr/windows-10-rtm-build-1...0.html#comment

I'm downloading it now, will probably install it tomorrow. Did anybody already try it ?

----------


## Neo

^^ Winamp is the best player out there imo... MS player is  :poo: :

^Yeah anyone actually got 10 running..? It's an inevitable move I think, but I want to hold out as long as possible. 7 works perfectly well for me.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Winamp is the best player out there imo... MS player is :


All the players are shit: that is, real player, MS player, Phillips Songbird. I was talking about Media Center. Of course I have MS player as well. But you don't get the same quality listening experience with MS player as with media center, even on the same computer with the same music library. The sound quality is noticeably different between the two. If winamp is just a player, I ain't interested. I actually find some tracks on youtube worth listening to also. The sound volume is about the only difference and sometimes it's not much. 




> I'm downloading it now, will probably install it tomorrow. Did anybody already try it ?


9 reasons not to upgrade to Windows 10 -- yet | Computerworld

----------


## Bettyboo

> Does any forum member have Windows 10 that can provide an informative opinion ?


Yes, I've had it for the last 6 months. It has been up and down with many problems, but it is now stable and being rolled out within the next couple of weeks.

It's good; the best bits of win7 and the best bits of win8 and some additional stuff too.




> As it's not release until July29th....I doubt it


Yeah - within the next couple of weeks it goes live. It works, it's ready. Go for it.




> It is the dogs bollocks, fast, stable, nice layout, Start menu's back, Notifications enhanced with easy access to admin.


Yeah it's good, some key features I notice:

- normal menu screen with apps as we like it on win 7.
- a start menu button.
- convenient win 8 style tiles (but far better and less intrusive from the start button).
- web seems fast and solid.
- looks nice.

- more going on at the bottom of the screen such as:
1) a very extensive notification menu.
2) nice email integration from multiple accounts.
3) admin is easier and works well (once you get used to it).
4) lots more integration with office/cloud, etc that works very well.
5) easy split screen modes and toggle between screens.


Generally, it's what Microsoft should have bought out 5 years ago. You're not far off iApple integration in someways which can be a good or bad thing depending on your stance.

Give it a go.

----------


## Sumbitch

> You have now removed the Upgrade To Windows 10 Message From Windows 7/8 task bar.


My God, they're lying: (from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq)

If I change my mind, can I cancel my reservation?

Yes, you can cancel your reservation at any time prior to installing Windows 10. Here’s how:

Right click on the Get Windows 10 app or Windows icon located in right end of the taskbar.Select “Check your upgrade status”Click the menu in the upper left corner, then select “View Confirmation.”In the lower left, select “Cancel reservation.”

They will download the files Win 10 files automatically on or around July 29 (w/out a prior cancellation) but you will be asked to push the button to actually convert to Win 10. 

What's the rush? Any computer with the existing requisite OS has until July 29, 2016 to convert to Win 10 for free.

P.S. Sorry, if I misunderstood your post, boloa. Were you just referring to the icon in the lower right-hand corner? The most important thing is removing your r.s.v.p., if you have one. (I actually think it's nice having the icon down there so I can change my mind in the next year)

----------


## pseudolus

> Get rid of Reserve Your Free Windows 10 Upgrade alert


Most helpful - cheers for that. I kept clicking on the annoying thing. 

Fuck bill gates - I had Ubuntu on my new laptop but needed skype which at the time I just couldn't make work. So switched to Win 8.1, and then thinking that was a pile of shite, got Win 7 again.

----------


## baldrick

> Winamp is the best player out there imo...


have you tried Aimp

----------


## Bettyboo

C-amp is popular among certain communities.

----------


## Sumbitch

I found this review of media centers (as opposed to players). The reviewer included only 3 as being worthy of a full review (in order): Kodi, Plex and Windows.
Best Free Media Center Software | Gizmo's Freeware

----------


## Neo

> C-amp is popular among certain communities.


Anyone for Bronski Beat..?  :Greddy2:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that affords an excellent opportunity to play one of Dilinger's favourite songs, and a great video too...

----------


## chassamui

Some of what has been covered on here already but nicely bundled together with other useful stuff.

Microsoft Windows 10 free upgrade: the last roundup | Technology | The Guardian

----------


## robbo

so, if you bought your comp in Thailand the chances are you are running a copy of windows, will you still receive to update?????
there is a torrent download available, if you have the copy windows would that be a better way to get 10?

cancel that, i just checked my order confirmation and my copy is reserved even though im sure im running a copy windows i will be taking the download as windows 8 is the biggest piece of shit i have ever had the misfortune to use.

----------


## Munted

too true robbo. The only reason I have windoze is for the SEO software I must run. Otherwise it's linux. If windoze 10 has that auto update like "Keep your PC on until this is done. Installing update 1 of 32..." it will be no improvement at all. I hate that thing. What happened to choice of if and when to update? What happened to actually knowing what crap it is actually downloading?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> too true robbo. The only reason I have windoze is for the SEO software I must run. Otherwise it's linux. If windoze 10 has that auto update like "Keep your PC on until this is done. Installing update 1 of 32..." it will be no improvement at all. I hate that thing. What happened to choice of if and when to update? What happened to actually knowing what crap it is actually downloading?


Why waste time worrying about updates?

They arrive, they get installed, you call tell it to notify you when a reboot is needed.

What's the big deal?

In Linux it pretty well does the same thing.

----------


## Munted

Last auto update took 10 minutes and I do not know what they updated or installed.

This happens when I exit windoze. 

Ubuntu will at least give me the courtesy of informing me there are updates and an actual option of if I want to install now or later. If I choose now I can view what it is actually downloading into my computer. 

If I don't want any of the updates I can remove them from the system. 

But windoze doesn't permit me that option 'cause I don't know what it downloaded or updated. 

That's the big deal.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes it does. Windows is the same.

I have win10 (I can't remember how 7 or 8 worked), but the update centre is clear and easy, and you have control. Also, a notification comes onscreen telling me it's gonna update at such and such a time and giving me options to do it now, change the time or go into update centre and have more options like cancelling the update and what is happening in the update.

win10 is good; much better than win8.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

^ Betty, what do you use to play music?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Errm, never been too fond of the Microsoft video/audio options.

So, MediaMonkey is one I use. &, also the Sony Media Centre that I got with my Xperia phone works very well. There are many that are good, and they are all pretty similar, imho. Funnily enough, the stock windows and whatever that crap iApple shite they use seem to be the two worst...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Last auto update took 10 minutes and I do not know what they updated or installed.
> 
> This happens when I exit windoze. 
> 
> Ubuntu will at least give me the courtesy of informing me there are updates and an actual option of if I want to install now or later. If I choose now I can view what it is actually downloading into my computer. 
> 
> If I don't want any of the updates I can remove them from the system. 
> 
> But windoze doesn't permit me that option 'cause I don't know what it downloaded or updated. 
> ...


I don't see a big deal there at all.

It doesn't matter if the update takes 10 minutes or an hour, you can still use your PC.

You can pretty well reboot when you like (if that's needed).

----------


## Sumbitch

> Errm, never been too fond of the Microsoft video/audio options.


Other than the sound quality of Windows Media Center, I completely agree. In a word, way too messy.

Just downloaded JRiver Media Center for a 30 day free trial (price is $50). Did so after reading a recommendation in The Computer Audiophile (Computer Audiophile - JRiver Media Center 17 In Detail) Am comparing sound quality with WMC now. My ears don't notice any difference which would mean I could go on with an upgrade to Win 10. 




> Yes, I've had it for the last 6 months. It has been up and down with many problems, but it is now stable and being rolled out within the next couple of weeks.





> Yeah it's good, some key features I notice:
> 
> - normal menu screen with apps as we like it on win 7.
> - a start menu button.
> - convenient win 8 style tiles (but far better and less intrusive from the start button).
> - web seems fast and solid.
> - looks nice.
> 
> - more going on at the bottom of the screen such as:
> ...


Betty, what conditions allowed you to get Win 10 so soon? Are you certain the ups and downs you experienced were strictly b/c you did get it so soon? You upgraded from Win 8.1? And how seamless was the initial installation process? Did it rob you of anything, including time? What web browser are you using? Any tips? 

 :Thankyou:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yeah, I had a paid version of 8.1, and was invited to go through the testing process with Microsoft - meant I got the s/w earlier, but was a bit of a testing rat. 

I had a lot of upgrades and there were a lot of different iterations, feedback, changes, etc - painful at times, but the finished product is good.

----------


## Sumbitch

OK... :Smile:

----------


## Munted

Well guess I'm stuck with Win 8 until my next visit to Pantip. Has any member here actually installed a bootlegged Win 10 from Pantip or similar premises? And is it working OK?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well guess I'm stuck with Win 8 until my next visit to Pantip. Has any member here actually installed a bootlegged Win 10 from Pantip or similar premises? And is it working OK?


It's not out yet.

----------


## Munted

> It doesn't matter if the update takes 10 minutes or an hour, you can still use your PC.


Yes but I can't shut down the computer. That's a pain if I'm off to somewhere and want to shut the computer down.

----------


## Munted

> Windows 10 RTM Build 10240 16384 Pro-Home MS Original OEM [ThumperDC]
> File: Windows 10 RTM Build 10240 16384 Pro-Home MS Original OEM [ThumperDC].img
> 
> Win 10 home x64
> Win 10 pro x64                                                             
> 
> http://kat.cr/windows-10-rtm-build-1...0.html#comment
> 
> I'm downloading it now, will probably install it tomorrow. Did anybody already try it ?


^^They had better get a move on. It's available.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Well guess I'm stuck with Win 8 until my next visit to Pantip. Has any member here actually installed a bootlegged Win 10 from Pantip or similar premises? And is it working OK?


I suspect that it won't be so easy; one of the drivers for this was probably to deal with the kunts that refused to pay...  :Smile: 

There are new payment mechanisms which will make Microsoft yet more money and also lots more integration, so these copy versions will have Microsoft error messages and 'viruses' entering from all directions - they are gonna get you...

----------


## baldrick

> There are new payment mechanisms which will make Microsoft yet more money and also lots more integration


yes - "apps"

win 10 can take a hike - I will stick with win7 and 8.1

----------


## Munted

> There are new payment mechanisms which will make Microsoft yet more money and also lots more integration


... which is exactly the reason why I don't want do go legal. I'm no cheap charley, there's a principle involved here.

----------


## Bettyboo

^&^^ you won't be able to for long...

MS have changed, so now you'll all be paying outrageous annual licenses, and it'll all be linked in with Office, Skype, storage and loads of other mechanisms designed to fuk up you non-paying kunts. MS 8 users will get a 'free' upgrade to 10, which basically means that win 7 and win 8 will be left to die (no doubt with a few MS made viruses to kill them off) while MS only use one s/w with annual licenses for the future - zero options outside of win10...

----------


## Munted

> non-paying kunts.


We have a plan. L.I.N.U.X.  :bananaman:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ tried it, useless for work. Tried ubuntu and other things, nothing worked... I don't like MS raping me either, but if everything works and integrates to the cloud (my office docs always available on all my devices, up to date), etc, then I suppose I can learn to live with the $100 per year licensing.

----------


## baldrick

^ you will live with it until the automatic unstoppable updating books your system and not allowing you to do any work

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ you will live with it until the automatic unstoppable updating books your system and not allowing you to do any work


Why is it unstoppable?

Just disable the Windows Update service if you're really freaked out.

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ you will live with it until the automatic unstoppable updating books your system and not allowing you to do any work


It doesn't work like that anymore, as I stated above.

It lets you know when and what and gives you the option to change it; mostly they are in the background. When it's something that requires a reboot it tells you so and gives you options.

Now, I don't like MS, and I'd avoid it if possible, but for work it is unbeatable and it has improved dramatically. Enjoy your Linux and Ubuntu and Other, I have tried many and had far more problems with them than Microsoft (not that I haven't had problems with these bastards too).\

All I want is a system that doesn't bother me unduly, does what I want and always works. Windows10 is the closest I've seen to that.

----------


## baldrick

> Just disable the Windows Update service


can you do that in win 10 ?  look it up

google "win 10 automatic update nvidia"

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Just disable the Windows Update service
> 
> 
> can you do that in win 10 ?  look it up
> 
> google "win 10 automatic update nvidia"


Yes you can if you are local admin.

I don't get this nVidia shit.

If you install their latest driver, why would Microsoft try and update it?

nVidia being arseholes as usual.

----------


## slackula

> Enjoy your Linux and Ubuntu and Other, I have tried many and had far more problems with them than Microsoft (not that I haven't had problems with these bastards too).


Sorry Boo, but it sounds like classic PEBKAC.

----------


## baldrick

> Settings/Privacy/Feedback & diagnostics


can you turn it off ?

----------


## Sumbitch

It has rolled out. Who has gotten it?

----------


## Sumbitch

> can you turn it off ?


baldrick, nice to hear from you. You wouldn't know of any laptop audiophile threads or audiophile aficionados on this forum, would you? What do you value most in your laptop, in way of performance? Games, music, other media?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> can you turn it off ?
> 
> 
> baldrick, nice to hear from you. What do you value most in your laptop, in way of performance? Games, music, other media?


I don't know about balders but for me it's the ability to render 3D anime at 160 fps!

----------


## Sumbitch

> I don't know about balders but for me it's the ability to render 3D anime at 160 fps!


I see. Feet per second? That fast?

----------


## Stinky

Now I'm positive you're on a troll blaney

----------


## Sumbitch

What's up with that comment?

----------


## BigRed

I've got it. Had to configure it to look like 8.1 again (i like  8.1). Less confusing between desktop  & metro. Had to update the registry to get two finger scrolling working , but otherwise ok.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I've got it. Had to configure it to look like 8.1 again (i like 8.1). Less confusing between desktop & metro. Had to update the registry to get two finger scrolling working , but otherwise ok.


How's the new browser 'Edge'?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Enjoy your Linux and Ubuntu and Other, I have tried many and had far more problems with them than Microsoft (not that I haven't had problems with these bastards too).
> 
> 
> Sorry Boo, but it sounds like classic PEBKAC.





Yes, you're right - but that's probably true of 90%+ of computer users and is one of the elements in Win10's favour; I don't know what I'm doing, I'm not gonna be learning HTML or any other acronym any time soon, so I just want the bastard computer to work all the time without me ever doing anything...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by BigRed
> 
> I've got it. Had to configure it to look like 8.1 again (i like 8.1). Less confusing between desktop & metro. Had to update the registry to get two finger scrolling working , but otherwise ok.
> 
> 
> How's the new browser 'Edge'?


It's alright but there are still some bits missing apparently.

----------


## Dillinger

How long does it take to get after you click the apply button ?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ do I look like a Microsoft employee to you???  :Smile: 
(&, no I don't wanna know what I look like to you!!!)

My guess would be, pretty quick; the os is ready and being rolled out now...

----------


## Dillinger

I looked into it yesterday and there's aforum full of people complaining they've got the blue screen of death because they couldn't wait and installed it from a usb stick. Nutters. 


Do you think they will suss my moody windows office 13 on there?

And yes you do come across as someone who'd be sat behind a Microsoft telephone helpline in Mumbai, whilst building a Rainforest n Thailand, asking people if they've tried turning it off for 30 seconds then starting it up again, whilst scoffing a chicken Madras and getting a blowjob off Gupta

----------


## Bettyboo

> And yes you do come across as someone who'd be sat behind a Microsoft telephone helpline in Mumbai, whilst building a Rainforest n Thailand, asking people if they've tried turning it off for 30 seconds then starting it up again, whilst scoffing a chicken Madras and getting a blowjob off Gupta


Why would you talk to 'Arry like that???

& yes, it will see your moody Office, obviously, but it's gonna take your credit card and link your Microsoft account to it, so not to worry - they'll probably deduct the court fees directly too...  :Smile: 

Anyways, wanna see something really really gay (of course you do!), well look at Mata trying to be tough:

----------


## Dillinger

Their 3rd kit is better

----------


## baldrick

spoof windows 10 update emails traced to thailand - if you run the executable you will install ransomware




> although the sender's IP address can be traced back to Thailand.


Wait, STOP: Are you installing Windows 10 or RANSOMWARE? ? The Register



> Cisco's security team has noticed a new spamming campaign attempting to spread the CTB-Locker ransomware using emails purporting to come from Microsoft, telling people they are ready to download Windows 10.
>                  The emails mimic the actual Windows 10 messages  Redmond has been sending out (with some minor text mistakes) and have  spoofed the originating address to read as update@microsoft.com,  although the sender's IP address can be traced back to Thailand. There's  also a Microsoft disclaimer, and a message claiming the files have been  cleared as virus-free by Mailscanner.
> 
> 
> A 734KB attachment included in the emails claims to be a Windows 10  installer but actually contains the ransomware, which sets to work  encrypting documents, media files and anything else that might be useful  to the hapless people who double-click on it. Analysis of the source  code continues, but the elliptic curve encryption algorithm used looks  sound.

----------


## Dillinger

i'm liking this windows 10, theres no adblock on the Edge browser, but i found this, now I have no adds whatsoever on there or the whole system as it goes :Smile: 




> *Microsoft Edge Browser - Here’s How To Block Ads*
> 
> 
> *The lack of extension support in Microsoft Edge browser has many users flocking to unorthodox methods to block ads on their browser. Here’s how you can block ads system-wide on Windows 10*





> With the release of the Windows 10’s final build, Microsoft Corporation (NASDAQ:MSFT) also debuted its new Microsoft Edge browser to the masses. Because of the severely tarnished reputation of the Internet Explorer brand name, the company had to scrap it completely. Replacing it is Microsoft Edge, which is a much cleaner and leaner browser that brings a slew of improvement over its predecessor with regards to security, standards compliance and overall speed. Microsoft hopes that the array of improvements will lure users to the new browser despite Internet Explorer’s negative impressions.
> One of IE’s main problems was that users with minimal computing knowledge unknowingly installed a plethora of extensions and add-ons to the browsers, which bogged the browser down to the extent that it would be rendered unusable. To prevent the issue from happening again, Microsoft has completely disabled third-party extension and add-ons, for the time being at least. However, this means that access to a lot of crucial third party extension won’t be available. One of the most important ones is Adblock, which allows Chrome and Firefox users to completely block ads from webpages. To give you a perspective, Adblock is the most popular extension on Chrome right now like it has been for months.
> Fortunately, there’s another method to block ads on the Microsoft Edge browser. Plus, with this method, the ads won’t only be blocked in the browser, but rather the entire system, which includes Windows 10 universal apps. The process is fairly straightforward and only required editing the hosts file, which is built into Windows. Performing such an action through the hosts method has no memory overhead, and it works by simply blocking your machine from accessing popular ad servers.
> *AdBlock For Microsoft Edge – Instructions*
> 
> *Step 1:* Bring up the Start Menu and type in “Notepad.” The application will show up in the results.
> *Step 2:* Right-click the Notepad icon and select Run as Administrator from the context menu. This step is important as editing the hosts file required elevated privileges. Click “Yes” on the confirmation dialog that pops up.
> *Step 3:* In Notepad, go to File>Open and navigate to the “C:WindowsSystem32driversetc” directory. Locate the hosts file within the folder and open it. The file will have no extension.
> *Step 4:* Download the list of ad-servers you need to block by clicking on this link. Open the downloaded txt file in a new Notepad window.
> *Step 5:* Copy and paste all the content of the downloaded file at the end of the hosts file. Press CTRL+S to save and exit Notepad.





> *Step 6:* Reboot your device. Wait for the system to boot up and then enjoy a completely ad-free Windows 10 installation.



hes not explained it too well there, you need to  make sure you set file type to "all files" when using the prompt to open Hosts for it to show up.

http://www.bidnessetc.com/49100-micr...-to-block-ads/


all good on my surface pro

----------


## Dillinger

Fuck you double click and Google ads :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> One of IE’s main problems was that users with minimal computing knowledge unknowingly installed a plethora of extensions and add-ons to the browsers, *which bogged the browser down to the extent that it would be rendered unusable*.


Wussies - I'm a POWAH USAH!!!!

----------


## Bettyboo

> i'm liking this windows 10


There we go, another one has seen the light...  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

> i'm liking this windows 10, theres no adblock on the Edge browser


What browser did you use back in the day (before)?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Firefox, That edge is nice though for tapping on with my fatty fudge fingers on my Surface

----------


## baldrick

those of you now with win 10 and a little dissatisfied with you upstream bandwidth usage as win 10 sends its deluge of information back to the mothership can use the info in the website below to turn as much of it ff as is possible - though it is likely that MS will turn everything back on on every update.




> *What's this about?
> 
> Microsoft introduced a lot of new great features in Windows 10 such as Cortana. However, most of them are breaking your privacy. For example if you're using the default settings, each time you start typing in search box in taskbar (to open an application or search for a file on your computer), your local search terms and location are sent to Microsoft, some of which advertise to you.
> 
> Windows have to protect user privacy by default. Since it doesn't, you can follow these steps to disable the parts of Windows which are invasive to your privacy.*


https://fix10.isleaked.com/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> those of you now with win 10 and a little dissatisfied with you upstream bandwidth usage as win 10 sends its deluge of information back to the mothership can use the info in the website below to turn as much of it ff as is possible - though it is likely that MS will turn everything back on on every update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's this about?
> 
> Microsoft introduced a lot of new great features in Windows 10 such as Cortana. However, most of them are breaking your privacy. For example if you're using the default settings, each time you start typing in search box in taskbar (to open an application or search for a file on your computer), your local search terms and location are sent to Microsoft, some of which advertise to you.
> ...


Why would you turn off sharing updates with your local network, rather than downloading them all on each machine?

----------


## baldrick

how does the update sharing work ?

do you specify a path and enable specific access ?

or does ms windows run a service on all machines broadcasting its updates and then allowing any machine on the local network to retrieve the files ? if this is the case it sounds like a great path for exploitation

----------


## harrybarracuda

> how does the update sharing work ?
> 
> do you specify a path and enable specific access ?
> 
> or does ms windows run a service on all machines broadcasting its updates and then allowing any machine on the local network to retrieve the files ? if this is the case it sounds like a great path for exploitation


If you're crap at securing your network, maybe.

But as a bandwidth saver it's got to be a good thing.

Do you use any other peer-to-peer apps?

----------


## baldrick

> maybe.


so how does it work ?

I can understand saving bandwidth by being able to download updates to a file server and pointing the update manager to it

but sharing updates from your win 10 machine with the network ? how exactly does that work ?




> Do you use any other peer-to-peer apps?


so any machine on your network can tell all the other machines that it can enlarge their penis' when they install this critical update ?

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> i'm liking this windows 10
> 
> 
> There we go, another one has seen the light...


 
_Don't go into the light._
_It's there only to trick you._

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> maybe.
> 
> 
> so how does it work ?
> 
> I can understand saving bandwidth by being able to download updates to a file server and pointing the update manager to it
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the first Windows 10 machine on your network to get an update broadcasts its availability and delivers it to other PCs in the same way Windows Update servers do.

----------


## baldrick

But if you had one comprised machine on your network which spoofed an update all your network protection and permissions would be bypassed

----------


## harrybarracuda

> But if you had one comprised machine on your network which spoofed an update all your network protection and permissions would be bypassed


If you have a load of unpatched machines on your network they'll get compromised.

Have you ever heard of Windows being exploited by a "spoof update"?

----------


## baldrick

> Have you ever heard of Windows being exploited by a "spoof update"?


been done before

Researchers reveal how Flame fakes Windows Update | Computerworld

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Have you ever heard of Windows being exploited by a "spoof update"?
> 
> 
> been done before
> 
> Researchers reveal how Flame fakes Windows Update | Computerworld


Well apart from the fact that that was a certificate flaw, surely it's all the more reason not to have *all* of your PCs connecting to the Internet to download updates?




> But as both Symantec and Kaspersky pointed out, Flame doesn't actually compromise Windows Update. It doesn't somehow infiltrate Microsoft's service -- and servers -- to force-feed malicious files to unsuspecting users.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Perota

Just installed windows 10 on a spare computer. Looks nice and neat, better than Windows 8 (never liked 8, after a short trial I went back to 7). But a lot of cleanup seems to be needed, a lot of unwanted applis bundled with the OS. Furthermore they seem to want to control or at least monitor your every moves. Unless you already sold your soul to Evil Corp Inc and couldn't care less, Windows 10 doesn't look like good news for personal privacy.

----------


## baldrick

> Windows 10 doesn't look like good news for personal privacy


Windows 10?s privacy policy is the new normal | Ars Technica

----------


## Perota

^From the link :

_"There are two common reasons for this kind of data collection ..._

_But there's a deeper reason: the software powering these capabilities  is fundamentally heuristic, using approximation and guesswork to  generate its results. Traditionally this wasn't the case; a hardware  keyboard with no autocompletion doesn't need any fancy heuristics, it  just needs to directly map key presses to characters. But speech  recognition, software keyboards of all kinds, and handwriting  recognition don't have this precision. The software driving these things  has to construct and evaluate a range of different possible  interpretations and then pick a most likely option among those  interpretations. "
_


An other solution is the "cookie" described in this excellent episode of Black Mirror. Make a copy of your brain and use it as your personal assistant. As says Harry, very disturbing ...






> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> ^ black mirror series 1 and 2 were worth watching
> 
> very different - all individual stories - some were so so and some were excellent
> 
> 
> The "S03" special was superb. Very disturbing!
> ...

----------


## baldrick

Hi, I'm Cortona and I am going to own ya

Cortana, Search, and privacy: FAQ - Microsoft Windows




> Cortana will not only remember all of your search history, but it will also collect information on the people you know, the places you go, your calendar details, your emails, IM messages, your text messages, your phone calls, and virtually everything else you do. That's not to mention that the system sends "speech data" to Microsoft  periodically. Microsoft is ambiguous as to what "speech data" is, so we  don't know if it is voice recordings or some other sort of information,  such as generalized statistics.

----------


## Passing Through

^ Fucking hell. Thank God I got rid of Microsoft.

----------


## baldrick

did you neuter your ubuntu ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just turn the fuckers off. It's not a big deal.

Half of this shit was in Windows 8 and even 7.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Perota
> 
> Windows 10 doesn't look like good news for personal privacy
> 
> 
> Windows 10?s privacy policy is the new normal | Ars Technica


Putin has instructed all his minnions to go back to using typewriters.

Makes relative sense...

----------


## Neo

Your Windows 10 Upgrade May be Using More Space Than it Should | Gizmodo UK

----------


## baldrick

> It's not a big deal.


in this brave new world it is the new normal - and you had better be normal like the average person

----------


## Sumbitch

Haven't seen any mention of Microsoft Office from the new users. I read that the version that comes with MS 10 is touch screen compatible. Is that an issue if you don't have a touch screen PC? Any other issues, such as with licensing?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> It's not a big deal.
> 
> 
> in this brave new world it is the new normal - and you had better be normal like the average person


Swamp the fuckers with porn links, they'll get fed up looking soon enough.

----------


## baldrick

^ can computers get wet in the npn junction ?

----------


## Sumbitch

> There we go, another one has seen the light...


Please give me the lowdown on Office, if you use it.  :Smile: 

OK, the down-low.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

win 10 is being very naughty

Even when told not to, Windows 10 just can?t stop talking to Microsoft | Ars Technica

----------


## Sumbitch

I cancelled my reservation for the second time. I don't want any messing around with my Office 10 license, especially as I had to get it activated at the shop which built my Lenovo (that is, installed Win 7 Pro + Office 10). Also, I want a SSD up and running and not expecting any problems with the reinstall of Win 7 as I have the authorized DVD with ISO and all. I hate to think of doing that with a downloaded version of Win 10.

----------


## Dillinger

> I don't want any messing around with my Office 10 license, especially as I had to get it activated at the shop which built my Lenovo


its a 5 second job of just entering 16 digits :Confused:

----------


## Sumbitch

> its a 5 second job of just entering 16 digits


I have the sticker with 25 digit product key stuck to the back of my laptop. No go. "This is not recognized as a valid Office 10 product key. Maybe it's for a different version" The shop guy didn't use it either. He connected my laptop to another device. Don't know WTF he did but it worked. Office 10 is now officially licensed on my box.

----------


## Dillinger

> I have the sticker with 25 digit product key stuck to the back of my laptop. No go. "This is not recognized as a valid Office 10 product key. Maybe it's for a different version" The shop guy didn't use it either. He connected my laptop to another device. Don't know WTF he did but it worked. Office 10 is now officially licensed on my box.


 :rofl: There is no Windows office 10.

He's fucked you over and stuck a pirated copy of Windows 2010 on there. :Smile: 

How much did you pay him? :rofl: 





> The shop guy didn't use it either. He connected my laptop to another device. Don't know WTF he did but it worked


This is what he was doing-



 :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> I have the sticker with 25 digit product key stuck to the back of my laptop.


it is your windows key

office365 is a trial - talk to batty , he is the office b1tch

what part of IT did you work in before ? coffee holder tester ?

----------


## Bettyboo

It's pretty much all done via your Microsoft account now. It signs in by itself, has your credit card details and takes payments for Office365 when it needs to; you don't need to worry about a thing...  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

> what part of IT did you work in before ? coffee holder tester ?


No, I just practiced. Which seems hard enough for 6 figures, EH?

----------


## Sumbitch

> He's fucked you over and stuck a pirated copy of Windows 2010 on there.


So the fuck what? It works, EH?




> How much did you pay him?


about 30k THB, if i remember correctly, including win 7 pro and a lenovo z50-70

----------


## Sumbitch

> It's pretty much all done via your Microsoft account now. It signs in by itself, has your credit card details and takes payments for Office365 when it needs to; you don't need to worry about a thing...


Fuck that.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> It's pretty much all done via your Microsoft account now. It signs in by itself, has your credit card details and takes payments for Office365 when it needs to; you don't need to worry about a thing... 
> 
> 
> Fuck that.


Fuck that indeed, ubuntu is looking more attractive all the time

----------


## baldrick

Ubuntu has been declared spyware because of its tracking of users and inclusion of adsmeg 

I think Mint is what you are looking for

----------


## baldrick

Time to block windows update servers at the firewall - this is very fcuking bad - I feel sorry for poor fcukers running windows on a small SSD or eMMC system




> *Don't want to upgrade to Windows 10? You'll download it WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT*
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft would really, really, really like you to upgrade to Windows  10. So much so that even if you've opted not to request the upgrade,  you'll get it anyway, even if you never intend to install it.
>                  The software giant confirmed to _The Register_  on Thursday that it's been pushing out the necessary files for the  upgrade to Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 systems via Windows Update


Don't want to upgrade to Windows 10? You'll download it WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT ? The Register

----------


## Bettyboo

Windows 10 is the future; there's no running away from the future - just give in to it...

----------


## baldrick

> just give in to it...


or download linux mint with the xfce desktop and use rufus to put it on a usb stick and you can run it from that

if you have an old laptop install it - if you use a bookmark sync program then with firefox you will be browsing normally within minutes

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you're really paranoid, just use Tails.

https://tails.boum.org/

----------


## baldrick

> If you're really paranoid


caring about what windows 10 is turning into is not being paranoid

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> If you're really paranoid
> 
> 
> caring about what windows 10 is turning into is not being paranoid


But if you're really paranoid...

----------

